
Khirret: Pollen-based candy comes from the marshes of southern Iraq - DoreenMichele
https://www.atlasobscura.com/foods/khirret-iraqi-marsh-pollen-candy
======
owenversteeg
Anyone have any idea what this would taste like compared to bee pollen? Or the
most similar thing available in the Western world? Several minutes of Googling
yielded nothing.

~~~
askvictor
What do you mean by bee pollen?

~~~
mahesh_rm
It is used as a superfood sort of thing and it has a quite distintive taste
(not a fan of it): [https://georgiamead.com/blog/bee-pollen-as-a-yeast-
nutrient/](https://georgiamead.com/blog/bee-pollen-as-a-yeast-nutrient/)

~~~
askvictor
But it's just flower pollen, collected by bees, no?

